# Exposed tree roots



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I was re-edging the mulch bed around the tree that I have in the middle of my front yard. I thought I was hitting rocks when using the shovel. When hand cleaning the edge, I noticed it was tree roots. The first thing that came to mind was killing the tree. But than I would have to replace it and have the same problem. I am putting a lot of time and effort into the lawn to have a tree damage the lawn with the roots. Is there anything I can do to prevent this? The roots are about half inch thick. This is not a good sign.

Root in red circle.



I do not want my lawn looking like this.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Get rid of the tree before more roots surface and the existing roots get bigger. You can't divert the trees roots.

I let mine go for far too long and after removing the tree and ripping up all of the roots that I could.....I'm now completely renoing my front.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

This is stressing me out. I can not remove the tree as I believe the HOA will not let me. The tree is a Red Maple. I was doing a little more research and it looks like I'm doomed. Found this Link https://www.bowerandbranch.com/dealing-with-trees-with-surface-roots/ and it clearly states that Red Maples are surface rooters. I do have compacted clay soil. I was having a hard time digging trenches for my irrigation system. I'm going to send an email to my HOA to see if there is anything I can do.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Get rid of it and put in a dwarf variety of tree, NOT A MAPLE. I replaced 2 silver maples this past year with fruit trees and stuck them in raised beds with concrete edging pavers. I feed them with plenty of potassium and water them deeply so they'll grow strong roots (hopefully straight down) and I'm going to prune them to hopefully keep them under 12' tall.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about it. I have a autumn blaze maple in my yard and was doing the same thing you were doing. I hit a root too hard and ended up cutting it a little so I cut it completely and tracked it about 4 feet away from the tree until I hit the end. The further I got away from the tree, the deeper the root was. It wasn't 2 feet deep by any means but it was a couple inches below the surface. The tree is still alive and I can't see any roots up from the grass. If you really start to have problems there, you could always slowly add some dirt there over time. That would be a lot easier than dealing with the HOA and ripping a tree out and adding another back. Imagine the damage to your yard then.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I emailed the HOA and they want to know what I will be replacing it with. So I may have a chance. Any suggestions on a tree that is less likely to surface root than a Red Maple tree?


----------

